# NET USE disconnect



## svenmonet

(I posted this yesterday on sysinternals but didn't get a reply. I would appreciate any suggestions on where the best place to post a message like this is)


I'm not quite sure why it happens (or when) but I keep having a NET USE command disconnect. It only happens on certain machines using a MS network environment. The printer is shared on a server by the various machines on the network.

NET USE LPT2: \\server\hplaser /PERSISTENT:YES

This works fine but after a number of hours or days it is disconnected. I have to NET USE LPT2: /delete and start again.

Any thoughts?


----------



## NeilF

sounds like a intermittent nic/switch port failure. check out the physical connection aspects.


----------



## ThePistonDoctor

Just an update on this: it was a registry key. It can be changed using the command NET CONFIG /SERVER autodisconnect:-1

This turns off the autodisconnect feature. Alternatively, the -1 is the number of minutes, so -1 is off, anything else will autodrop the connection after the specified number of minutes.

Edit: just realized I didn't start this thread. Haha sorry about bringing this one back from the dead. My bad


----------

